# Woodturning tool handle



## Spinartist (Aug 17, 2016)

I received this fabulous hollowing hook tool in the mail today from @TimR . I needed to make a handle for it so I could add it to my turning tool collection. 
First I chose a cherry burl from my scrap pile for the handle.



 

Mounted on lathe, rounded & put tenon on left end for chucking.



 

Put into chuck & drilled a pilot hole using a spotting or centering bit. These bits are short & stout & give a true centered pilot hole for the regular drill bit with no running off center.



 

Then drill a 1/4" hole 2 1/2" deep to hold tool shaft. 





Next, choosing the proper metal ferrule. Any metal can be used. Left to right - plumbing waterline fitting, coil spring, garden hose brass end, copper tubing, brass faucet fitting, another faucet fitting, stainless fitting from shower hose, threaded brass cap for natural gas line.
I used the far right one. Drilled a 1/4" hole in it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 17, 2016)

Measured inside diameter of ferrule & cut tenon to fit snugly with parting tool using live center for support.









Threaded ferrule on using wrench while cranking tailstock in with every turn of wrench. (lathe is turned OFF!!)





Back between centers for shaping !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 17, 2016)

Stop & check handle size, using my right hand, which will be holding tool when I'm using the tool. Must be comfortable!





Rounded flats off ferrule using parting tool & added grooves for improved grip. Sanded to 180 grit





Finished tool with new cherry burl handle ready to use!!! A couple drops of c/a glue to secure shaft.





Turquoise fill in cracked areas!! SWEET!!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 17, 2016)

That's cool. Makes it look like it's been around the shop for number of years. Enjoy !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 17, 2016)

That looks very cool. Nice job on the turquoise...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2016)

Great job all the way around! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 17, 2016)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 17, 2016)

That is sweet... like the cap for ferule concept, less apt to fall off over time.

Appreciate the build thread Lee, got two of them to do this weekend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 18, 2016)

Lee, I like the ferrule idea, I've used plain pipe on the 3 I've done. Did you cut threads on the wood before you put the fitting on? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 18, 2016)

Tony said:


> Lee, I like the ferrule idea, I've used plain pipe on the 3 I've done. Did you cut threads on the wood before you put the fitting on? Tony




No thread cutting. I size it so I can screw the ferrule on just snug enough to need to use a wrench. I mostly use plumbing waterline fittings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr.GfCs (Oct 17, 2016)

Making tool handles will be my first endeavor once my set gets here. I had the handles knocked off, as the lathe and everything is supposedly being sold to me as 'used' so that customs doesn't hit me for the 60% import tax to Peru for residence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 17, 2016)

Mr.GfCs said:


> Making tool handles will be my first endeavor once my set gets here. I had the handles knocked off, as the lathe and everything is supposedly being sold to me as 'used' so that customs doesn't hit me for the 60% import tax to Peru for residence.




Hope this post inspires you!!


----------



## Mr.GfCs (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm already fired up about turning. I got confirmation today that the lathe is on its' way. I should have it (hopefully) within 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

Obvious bump for easy info gathering....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 17, 2019)

I've got thos same tool from Tim, still haven't handled mine.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 17, 2019)

Tony said:


> I've got thos same tool from Tim, still haven't handled mine.....


Lazy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

Lazy bum...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

Rats....Wendell beat me to it. Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Rats....Wendell beat me to it. Lol



He's pretty quick sometimes for an old man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 18, 2019)

Tony said:


> He's pretty quick sometimes for an old man!


Just sometimes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

